# An After-The-Event-Evaluation



## rsteve (May 3, 2007)

As many of you know, my beloved wife passed away last October. She'd retired in 2002 and to keep busy, took a part time receptionist position at a private school. She befriended a young teacher, who became like another daughter to her. This woman's daughter was becoming bat mitzva and she asked my wife if I would cater a luncheon for about 350. Although retired, I consented and the event was lovely. It was actually pretty easy because nothing could be cooked on the Sabbath day. It was a buffet and I had a marvelous serving/cleaning crew. I should add that I only charged to cover expenses. 

Recently, this woman had a bat mitzva for another daughter, to which I was invited. I am now fully retired; no exceptions. She hired a caterer with whose work I was somewhat familiar. I cautioned the woman that this fellow put out an exquisite table of tasteless food; that she should be very explicit in her instructions that the food had to not only look good, but have great flavor.

Long story, short: It looked passable; not what I had seen this chap do previously and the food was mediocre, at best. Yesterday, the woman phoned me...God knows why??? to ask me for an evaluation. I said it was lovely and the food was terrific. She breathed a sigh of relief and thanked me profusely.

There was nothing to be gained by being honest.

I am curious what others would have told this woman.


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear of you loss RSteve. I wasnt participating on the forum over the winter so i didnt know. I hope you're doing okay.

I think your wife's friend was looking for re-assurance from someone she trusted, because she wasnt attall sure of the quality of herself. The sigh of releif says it all.

I would have done the same, but I'd have added that from a purely cheffy point of view, some of the dishes could have been tweaked a bit, not that most folk would notice really. And if using them again, to insist on a tasting that i would have offered to attend.

Good luck in your retirement


----------

